# What have you guys asked for, for Xmas?



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

we have our chrissy presents on layby....... 2 fishing rods one each.... but the list is extensive as usual......a new toy to go fishing with or a gps so i cant get lost when i go searching for new spots .

I just keep asking for peace and harmony and that annoys the wife even more when she is trying to plan a surprise.


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

I have asked for a GPS, Fishfinder, and Scotty 3 arm Rod Holder, well that is my list anyway will see If I get any.



Gatesy said:


> saying she refuses to buy me anything for fishing


Hehe Don't believe her, its the women tactic to get you a surprise :wink: :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Am I being too optomistic?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

put the request into santa for a piranha max15 fish finder - and a big straw hat...

Gatesy - no yak fishing related pressies :shock: maybe it could come under the guise of hunting or fitness...maybe piscatorial population and diversification study implements? There has to be a way! :wink:


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I picked up my pressie yesterday. I'll try to attach a photo but if it fails, its a 2005 model Hilux duel cab 4x4, purely for work purposes :twisted: .


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm getting an Attwood downrigger, a couple of release clips and a guide to downrigging. Not hopeful of getting anything else fishing related, but I did put in a request for a quality guide to Australian fishes


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i have asked jerry [my dog] if he might buy me an olympus waterproof camera, however after seeing the price, :shock: :shock: he has offered to let me choose any bone from his antique bone cellar, or 5 back issues of his playpup magazines ,hes a very generous collie, however, we may have come to an agreement for a fugi finepix waterproof camera, but i will have to wait and see if santa gets it here on time.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

light winds,good tides,hungry fish,no bl__dy idiots following me round,cold beer or rum and coke when i get home and someone to clean and cook the fish when i get home.on second thoughts maybe light winds is too much to ask for


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

got my fingers crossed for this...










dont like my chances as I've got 3 digital cams already... :roll:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> Hairy, spoke with ya missus the other day


heya occy, was that in the shower mate.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> Get her to give you a gift voucher, and if you don't like what they have tell her they didn't have any in your size. Then get some fishing or yakking gear. :twisted:


The comment of an experienced spouse occy, and on a par with "look at what I won in a raffle at work" :wink:


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

The only thing I want is RAIN


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah i got mine early and will be using it in Brisbane at christmas.(fingers crossed). 8)


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck to you all, hope the fat bloke can deliver your wishes.

Me

All I want is time, time to have a fish with my 3 best mates,

Daniel 
Matthew 
Riley



Just some time please Santa

 fishing Russ


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Crayman said:


> Yeah i got mine early and will be using it in Brisbane at christmas.(fingers crossed). 8)


Someone gave you a flathead? :shock:

Im just trying to imagine what you will do with it at xmas???


----------

